# ASUS Eee PC1001 laptop!



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

i've had my eye on THIS (1 2) asus Eee PC 701 for a long time. i only need this for schoolwork, and it has the bare minimum to do school work, very portable, and cheap. that's almost perfect for me, except i'm waiting for the Eee PC1001, which is the 10" screen version. does anyone know any other info on the 10" version or when it will be released? if it's too long, i'll just settle with the 7" version.


----------



## Nanoware (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't recommend either of those for school. I have been using a 11" screen laptop for a while and it's a pain in a neck to work on it for more than an hour. Those portable laptops are only good for traveling and other activities that don't require you to spend more than 30min on a computer. Anyway, I strongly suggest getting at least a 14" screen. There are many notebooks out there for under $500.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

i don't really mind the small size. i only need this laptop for my labs to plot data points in excel and sometimes use internet for schoolwork. it won't be used for gaming for music. i already have a nice desktop for that 

can you link a laptop that is under $500 with a 14.1" screen? i can't seem to find many of these. the cheaper the better because i only need MINIMUM system requirements. i would also prefer a 14.1" barebone laptop. building you own is always cheaper...


----------



## Nanoware (Jan 21, 2008)

Visit dealnews.com
They usually have under $500 laptop deals listed. I think they have 2 laptops for $450 today.


----------



## Nanoware (Jan 21, 2008)

http://dealnews.com/lw/artclick.html?2,209276,532365


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Feb 1, 2008)

ok i just got this laptop. WOW it's even smaller than i thought. when i span my hand out, it's almost as big as the laptop. although it's a bit on the slow side, it makes absolutely NO noise because of the solid state HD


----------



## kof2000 (Feb 1, 2008)

i wanted to get the sky blue one but after reading how after installing xp you only get like 700mb left. although you can add a hcsd card in there to install apps and also hook it up to a external monitor for up to 1280x1024 res.


----------



## Gamepsyched (Feb 1, 2008)

It looks like the iphone rofl . But if i had 700 mb left i would just put a 4 gig sd card in it.


----------



## dznutz (Feb 1, 2008)

had my eye on this for quite a while.  it was first supposed to be 100 bucks but they raised it as time went on.

one day i'll get one of these to watch vids.  hopefully by then ssd drives will be cheap


----------



## elitehacker (Feb 1, 2008)

I think those that its a pretty nifty idea but I don't like these PCs much. First of all the CPU is rather lacking and also, its not exactly the most user friendly PC out there running Linux, although XP can be install on it, but it would run like an 80s swamp monster. The most important thing of all is the lack of program support, I use office 2007 alot, and I don't like my chances of it running on an eee PC.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Feb 1, 2008)

dznutz said:


> had my eye on this for quite a while.  it was first supposed to be 100 bucks but they raised it as time went on.
> 
> one day i'll get one of these to watch vids.  hopefully by then ssd drives will be cheap


wow it was really only $100?? it's only been out 2 months and the price raised that much? i think they annouced it to be $200, not 100.

an 8gb SDHC is only about $30 for cheap right now. how is this any different than the solid state discs to justify the huge price difference?



elitehacker said:


> I think those that its a pretty nifty idea but I don't like these PCs much. First of all the CPU is rather lacking and also, its not exactly the most user friendly PC out there running Linux, although XP can be install on it, but it would run like an 80s swamp monster. The most important thing of all is the lack of program support, I use office 2007 alot, and I don't like my chances of it running on an eee PC.



this Eee PC comes with the integrated excel and word that uses the same format files. but yeah still sucks you can't install any other programs since it runs off linux by default.

it is somewhat slow so does anyone know if more memory can be added or the CPU can be swapped for a faster one? i think all this might be integrated to the mobo but not too sure


----------

